# Anyone make a 'Steady Burn' Mini light bar?



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Was thinking it would be a good idea to have that option on a light bar Mini. so when traveling on the road you can set the light bar to a steady burn instead of having it flashing or off.
Anyone make a bar with this option?

I Think it would be great.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

One question why would you want it to be steady burning? California has the steady red and I still don't get why. You would have to wire the bar to bypass the flasher so just power goes to the leds. Usually power goes to the flasher, then thru it to the leds. Honestly some external flashers have the option/pattern if you will. So there is that option which honestly would be the best and easiest. Something like the whelen ulf 44. Would have it I think. It's one of the more popular external led flashers.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

You can get them with a cruise function


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

whelen 900 series is the brightest on the market featuring a steady burn and 11 other patterns . $250.00 each . Usually find them on ambulance s


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Spool it up;1607044 said:


> whelen 900 series is the brightest on the market featuring a steady burn and 11 other patterns . $250.00 each . Usually find them on ambulance s


The 900 series isn't a light bar.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

The liberty bars have that feature so do ther beacons.
liberty bar product sheet


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Mark13;1607153 said:


> The 900 series isn't a light bar.


just one is 10 x brighter than a hoser bar. think before you drivel , pa weeze Thumbs Up


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just got a set of all Blue and blue clear. Now all i see is blue and clear and have ringing in my ears.


----------



## duraplow (Feb 2, 2009)

Any of Whelen's led lightbars, has the option to be steady burn. I had the mini justice that has 96 flash patterns and it had about 10 steady burn patterns


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=141311&highlight=cruise+light

Not sure if this helps or not, but cruise lights that I am used to using, use conventional halogen (non LED) strobe bulbs and is a completely separate circuit. Actually they are just LED lights placed inside the light housing. Mine is not a light bar but you can get the idea of how to adapt anything to a "cruise light". There are also steady burn panels that Whelen sells. Someone on ebay was selling a bunch of them lately. You just need to supply 12 volts to them and wala, cruise, steady burn lights.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

duraplow;1608180 said:


> Any of Whelen's led lightbars, has the option to be steady burn. I had the mini justice that has 96 flash patterns and it had about 10 steady burn patterns


Thanks..
i will look into the mini justice...Thumbs Up


----------

